# ***** AFTER 5 YEARS ON LIL*******



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

AND LETS DO ANOTHER 5 MORE YEARS , CAUSE I LOVE DOING THESE WHEEL....FEEL FREE TO POST YOUR RIDE WITH WHEELS HOMEBOYZ ONLY!! OK THANKS


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres a couple keith did for me


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Keep it rollin'!!

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

theres close to 400-500 wheels im going to post everything i can


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## bmcustomaudio (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks again keith,


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## cadillac88 (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 13 2006, 03:37 PM~6756121
> *
> *


how much for a set of 13x7 like these white ones but in green


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac88_@Dec 13 2006, 04:39 PM~6756405
> *how much for a set of 13x7 like these white ones but in green
> *


535 PLUS SHIPPPIN


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 13 2006, 07:31 PM~6756606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rims,those chips looks familiar :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 14 2006, 05:43 AM~6758924
> *nice rims,those chips looks familiar :0
> *


 :biggrin: guy i got em from seems pretty cool for a white dude


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

real nice


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: bien hecho... you do good work homie... keep it up!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Plum purple lip,50spokes Plum purple,50 magenta pink
done by our homie "KEITH" HOMEBOYZ.We just recieved the 1 rim for the 
continental kit thanx again Keith keep up the good work!*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 13 2006, 04:07 PM~6755674
> *AND  LETS  DO  ANOTHER  5 MORE  YEARS ,  CAUSE  I  LOVE DOING  THESE  WHEEL....FEEL  FREE  TO  POST  YOUR  RIDE  WITH  WHEELS    HOMEBOYZ ONLY!!  OK  THANKS
> *


THATS WHATS UP KIETH I THOUGHT AT 1 POINT YOU WAS BOUT TO GIVE UP KEEP DOIN THIS SHIT MAN AND SUPPLY US RIDAHS WITH THEM CUSTOM WHEELS


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 14 2006, 12:46 PM~6760566
> *
> *



how much for a set of these? :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Dec 14 2006, 02:56 PM~6760612
> *how much for a set of these?  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

thanks keith....


> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 13 2006, 08:15 AM~6161873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

You do some nice work. :biggrin:


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

so your not quitting keith??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> so your not quitting keith??
> [/quote NOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE AM NOT .....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

come on,theres thousands of rides with keiths work, post em up!!!! uffin:


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

OYE PAPO i need some all gold 13x7 with 2prong no chips no adapters to 33993 i appreciate it chiko


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

my old Lac.....first set from Keith, hopefully more in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

keith hooked me up with a great deal...even threw in a cd for free, and hot damn that shit hits...i'll be a customer for as long as he sells wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

clownin :cheesy:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 13 2006, 05:31 PM~6756606
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much for one's like these but all chrome :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 21 2006, 07:47 PM~6800641
> *how much for one's like these but all chrome  :biggrin:
> *


pm send


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

/img82.imageshack.us/img82/4987/post61050603684od9.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 21 2006, 07:47 PM~6800641
> *how much for one's like these but all chrome  :biggrin:
> *



i didn't get anything :dunno:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 21 2006, 07:47 PM~6800641
> *how much for one's like these but all chrome  :biggrin:
> *



i didn't get anythin?/


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 14 2006, 12:58 PM~6760405
> *
> *




How much for these blue ones shipped to Rochester NY 14616???

what the size and paint code??

Thanks holmes!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

JUST THE DISH 475


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 27 2006, 02:17 AM~6834319
> *
> *


hey if you would pm me a price the same as these but black
shippin and all to 29626 thanks


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thats sick right thurr :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 21 2006, 10:46 PM~6801775
> *
> *


isn't this Snoop's Caddy?


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

hey keith got any north caralina baby blue barrels and centers ccrome or gold spokes and nipples post up if you can


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i got center gold 17" daytons for my lac thats almost finished.

i want chrome hex k/os with the space in the middle for a chip, those available?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 19 2007, 08:20 AM~7029335
> *i got center gold 17" daytons for my lac thats almost finished.
> 
> i want chrome hex k/os with the space in the middle for a chip, those available?
> *


75 shippped


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR THESE & HOW MUCH FOR THE FRONT SPOKES CANDY BLUE ANODIZED SHIPPED TO 93702?????


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Dec 20 2006, 05:14 AM~6788478
> *my old Lac.....first set from Keith, hopefully more in the future :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 ha ha ha


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DO YOU DO ANY SOLO RIMS NOT SETS


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

DAJMN This is some good shit!!! :thumbsup: We need you in the netherlands bro!!!


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 29 2006, 01:51 PM~6854692
> *thats sick right thurr :0
> 
> 
> ...


yea that shit was tight my boy martin built that shit right there oh yea built by maniacos may i add then he sold it


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

im lookin for something baby blue and navy blue any pics of something like that for a visual and maybe pm me a price thanx


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

IS THERE A CANDY WHITE?
ALSO DOES ANYONE HAVE A FLIKK FO A WHITE SPOKEGOLD NIPPS ON CHROME
AND CAN YA GOLD PLATE THE OUTTER LIP?ON CHROME?


----------



## pacozloloz (Feb 1, 2007)

DAMN! I WANT SOME OF THESE RIMS BUT I DONT WANT TO GET BURNT? :uh:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

i just wanna say i got my wheels from kieth and i couldnt have been more satisfied he was great to do business with and i will deffinately do business in the future later


----------



## pacozloloz (Feb 1, 2007)

WELL THEN ILL ASK U KEITH HOW MUCH FOR SUM ROOTBEER BROWN SPOKES GOLD HUB GOLD NIPPLEZ GOLD KNOCK OFF.TO 76118


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 25 2006, 12:19 AM~6816704
> *How much for these blue ones shipped to Rochester NY 14616???
> 
> what the size and paint code??
> ...


 nice


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pacozloloz_@Feb 12 2007, 04:42 PM~7241920
> *WELL THEN ILL ASK U KEITH HOW MUCH FOR SUM ROOTBEER BROWN SPOKES GOLD HUB GOLD NIPPLEZ GOLD KNOCK OFF.TO 76118
> *


740shippped


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 27 2006, 01:17 AM~6834319
> *
> *


how much for this wheel


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Jan 19 2007, 07:21 PM~7035205
> *HOW MUCH FOR THESE IN 14X7 TO 55106
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey bro can you get these

Anodized black dish and hub with chrome spokes and nipples???? LMK thanks!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 7 2007, 03:16 PM~7429825
> *hey bro can you get these
> 
> Anodized black dish and hub with chrome spokes and nipples???? LMK thanks!
> *


YES SIR........WHERE DO YOU WANT THEM SHIPPPED TO ...I HAVE SOME 13/7 SPOKES READY TO SHIP NOW....SEE ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 13 2006, 10:07 PM~6755674
> *AND  LETS  DO  ANOTHER  5 MORE  YEARS ,  CAUSE  I  LOVE DOING  THESE  WHEEL....FEEL  FREE  TO  POST  YOUR  RIDE  WITH  WHEELS    HOMEBOYZ ONLY!!  OK  THANKS
> *


 hello i am call you after the weekend have a good weekend


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 13 2006, 03:08 PM~6755923
> *
> *


 haha these are my rims :biggrin: im still waitin on my car to get done to post it up :angry: hopefully someday soon


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 21 2006, 11:56 PM~6801845
> *
> *


how much shipped 60625


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 15 2007, 09:01 PM~7487840
> *how much shipped 60625
> *


i have these in stock


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

homeboyz what kinda green is this?(need this for the vic) im still waiting for my friggin federal taxes....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 18 2007, 05:13 PM~7502318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOREEST GREEN


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 13 2006, 01:55 PM~6755846
> *
> *


how much for these 13x7 white and blue ones just the four rims no K.O or adapters


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7504256
> *FOREEST GREEN
> *


dude about time my friggin taxes got here!!! ill talk to you tomorrow right after work cus tomorrow i also get paid!!!   :biggrin: 
i gotta take kare of some bills know wadamean?


----------



## eseluckylu (Mar 20, 2007)

how much and how much for shipping


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 19 2007, 09:05 PM~7511107
> *dude about time my friggin taxes got here!!! ill talk to you tomorrow right after work cus tomorrow i also get paid!!!     :biggrin:
> i gotta take kare of some bills know wadamean?
> *


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 19 2007, 01:13 AM~7502318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 22 2006, 12:15 AM~6802238
> *
> *


How much for lincoln two bar KO's Zenith style? az 86401 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## littlegray (Aug 23, 2005)

from a mag feature us uk boys had  

yeh i know...no whites... :uh:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 27 2006, 01:17 AM~6834319
> *
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THESE IN PURPLE FOR A 84 CUTLASS SHIP TO 60459


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

heres mine i got almost two years ago


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

do you ship to hawaii?and how much


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 27 2006, 01:17 AM~6834319
> *
> *


How much for these shipped to 48342?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 13 2006, 04:55 PM~6755846
> *
> *



HOW MUCH FOR THE MIDDLE ONES, BUT BLUE RIM WITH BABY BLUE SPOKES THE REST THE SAME......
SHIP TO MIAMI 33015

ALSO NICE WORK.


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

Need some 14s with tires............i need the spoke to be brown .........whats the price shipped to nyc 10451........for a 1983 coupe deville will they fit


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo (Apr 18, 2007)

What brand wheels that u have posted Keith?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 Blean Elbo_@May 17 2007, 05:17 PM~7926469
> *What brand wheels that u have posted Keith?
> *


OUR BRAND WIRE WHEELS...


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

how much for 1 14' gold back and ship to 64127?


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

how much for 1 14' gold back and ship to 64127?


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 17 2007, 08:18 PM~7927503
> *OUR  BRAND WIRE WHEELS...
> *


Whats that? Homeboyz,and what does that mean $  1200 new daytons


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 Blean Elbo_@May 18 2007, 05:52 AM~7929256
> *Whats that? Homeboyz,and what does that mean $  1200 new daytons
> *


i have a set of new daytons for 1200.00 gold center thats 1400 off


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 18 2007, 09:33 AM~7930297
> *i  have  a  set of  new  daytons  for  1200.00 gold  center  thats  1400  off
> *


pics :0


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

anybody got a one 14' gold back for sell .


----------



## 7928DON (May 20, 2007)

i have a set of all gold Dz 15" how much to do rim black how much 47987 maybe spokes im putting them on a s-10 not a low rider not a hot rod . i got a mix of both worlds that makes it my B  I TCH : : ;


----------



## 66caddy (May 16, 2007)

> Those wheels are so fucking sick. How much for that white rime spoke style in a 15", or 14"? Damn your talented!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

how much for the above rims in a 13x7 rev with twisted spokes or the regular ones for a 1984 cutlass ?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 27 2007, 12:52 PM~7988121
> *how much for the above rims in a 13x7 rev with twisted spokes or the regular ones for a 1984 cutlass ?
> *


495 reg spokes....we dont have twised spokes


----------



## vampbloodraven (May 27, 2007)

Do you any zeniths for sell that are 13x7?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My new wheels thanks Keith.


----------



## AriZoNa-KiD (Oct 8, 2003)

Man all these rims are so dope. Keith can i get a price on 22's orange spokes w/ gold nips & Center w/ 2 bar gold shipped 2 AZ 85650 PS- U GOT 23'S!!!????


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

HI STILL WAITIN FOR THE RESPONSE ABOUT THE MONEY YOU RECIVED AND OWE ME WE NEED TO SETTLE THIS NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jun 3 2007, 02:56 PM~8033637
> *HI STILL WAITIN FOR THE RESPONSE ABOUT THE MONEY YOU RECIVED AND OWE ME WE NEED TO SETTLE THIS NOW!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13X7 W/BURGANDY SPOKES SHIPPED TO 75050 TEXAS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 4 2007, 09:52 PM~8043108
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13X7 W/BURGANDY SPOKES SHIPPED TO 75050 TEXAS
> *


500 shippped


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

how much all chrome navy blue spokes 13x7s shipped to 89142 pm me please


----------



## MUN2S (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 13 2006, 04:31 PM~6756606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE RIME ARE NICE.PM ME ON PRICE OF 14'S.
LOCAL. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

